# 29 yo AQHA gelding



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

This is my heart horse. He's been gone over a year, he made it to age 31. I had him for seventeen years from the time I was six years old. He was the best horse I've had the pleasure of meeting, we did everything from speed events, mounted shooting, trails, and even dressage. He will be forever missed, and loved. He spent his younger years as a cutting horse, and I know he did poles because we tried it once and he sure showed me up... changing leads every time. He even tried to weave the mounted shooting target poles. Just curious what people have to say about his confo even in his later years. He was never sick or unsound a day in his life, except when an irresponsible BO allowed a horse with strangles on the facility, and he had quite an arthritic knee near the end. No matter what he holds a place in my heart.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice guy! I have a sorrel who is 29 next month, having a bit of changes with diet right now keeping his weight on. How old was he in this pic?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he has a nice shoulder , neck and hindquarter. his hind legs are very posty.
I can see the right knee has a bump on it, . . perhaps the arthritis?


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

He was 29 in these photos. Yes, his right knee became very arthritic to the point where it made the decision for me to put him down. Other than that he was of spitting health.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

He looked very nice. I know how you feel as far as he "was the one horse". I have an arab/qh cross gelding that is approx. 28-29. I've had him for 18 years. They do hold a very special place in your heart and are family to us.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't critique senior citizen horses, I am not worthy. He was perfect, you knew that though.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for the kind comments. I miss him every day. He acted like such a grumpy curmudgeon but it was all show. I think I will forever hold a penchant for red dun AQHA.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

His arthritis seems to have caused him to have a bit of a dropped pastern as well, and thus makes his left hind appear even more posty. I'm sure he wasn't as bad on the other side (or in his youth).

So sorry for your loss. :C


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A horse that lives that long and loves that much in return for your love doesn't need to be conformationally correct, he's perfect. We sure do miss them when they're gone.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

He was post legged in the rear but if he served you well then its not an issue. I will take a good temeprment over some conformational issues any day. He lived a long life and you have good memories so in essence he was perfect.

I am thinking about writing a book on conformation (a tutorial guide) and I would like to use your late horse in explanation of the conformational fault "Post legged". He will not be used in a negative manner what so ever. Its mearly for teaching purposes. You dont have to, its your choice.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

If he can be used for education then that is ok by me. I don't have any photos of when he was younger in a conformational stance, but I do feel his posty ness increased with age, and perhaps is exacerbated by the relaxation of his tendons.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you, he has been saved in my photo line up.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what a sweet looking old guy. He sure had arthritis bad in his hocks.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sure he had arthritis in general but the worst was his front right knee. By far. I could always pick all his hooves... but that one? It took a lot of convincing and I had to pull it straight out, barely off the ground. The general barn farrier (I could not be there at the time) almost put him on the hard ground to trim his hooves. If I were there I would've killed him. Needless to say he was fired, my new farrier was so kind and patient and he used a sort of "Pedi- Paws" for horses on that hoof that made it way easier for him to lift and still get his trim done!


----------

